# Painting over a Faux Glaze Finish



## krwatso (Apr 28, 2010)

I have two rooms in my house where a faux finish was applied to the walls. In both cases a glaze was used as the finishing step. I want to paint over the Faux Finish with a Latex Paint - How do I prep the walls to ensure that the Latex Paint will stick to the walls???? One spot on a wall of one of the rooms has "peeling" paint that is almost "rubbery"? (If that helps to determine what to do to prepare the walls.)


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Sand to smooth (skim coat with joint compound if that's not possible)
Prime with a quality primer
Top coat with a premium paint


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

I would besure to check for other area where the paint is losing it grip and deal that in my prep. It is always sort of worries me when I see *wall paint* peeling and do not know the cause. I have seen little wall paint actually peel in dry conditons and any decent attempt at prep was performed. Same for trim paint.
Wet locations are a different matter. I have gone over nthrm walls looking for weak spots and found them. May have to cut into it at times and peel/cut/scrap it back and skim with mud.


----------



## racebum (Mar 8, 2010)

? i'm scratching my head on why it's not sticking. i've painted over a few glaze finishes with little trouble. 

sanding will remove glaze but it will also remove wall texture. unless you want to pull out the hopper sanding is not going to do anything besides remove paint from the high points and leave glaze in the low points. the thought i'm having is to scrub the walls with a wet scotchbrite scrubby spounge, wipe down after, prime then paint. primer tends to stick better to glazed surfaces and also allow the paint to stick once it dries. the scrubby will remove dirt, grime and some of the glazed finish.

if you see a lot of lifting you'll have to use some type of paint remover as the above advice won't cut it. paint remover also won't kill your wall texture like sanding will. once you strip the walls you do want to scrub them with soap and water in order to get all the stripper off before you prime.


----------

